# Spray Goggles - check these out!



## Holland

I bought these a few years ago on eBay. They are the best spray goggles I've ever used. 

Anyone know where I can buy more?? I'd buy a case of them if I could. 

Would like to shake the hand of the person that came up with this brilliant idea.


----------



## Holland

couple more pics:


----------



## Holland

* notice there is very little (to no) paint on the inside (foam) of the goggles, and because there is no lense over that portion, you can always see.


----------



## Holland

UPDATE:
if anyone cares, I was able to find the info for the ProBlocker Ninja spray goggles.

https://problocker.com/shop?olsPage=products/ninja-spray-goggles


----------



## Lightningboy65

Holland said:


> UPDATE:
> if anyone cares, I was able to find the info for the ProBlocker Ninja spray goggles.
> 
> https://problocker.com/shop?olsPage=products/ninja-spray-goggles



After a few years painting I started wearing good respirators (I was a bit stupid at first), and googles came not long afterward. A few years of that I went on to full face respirators, which I wore for the remainder of my career. I really recommend a full face respirator for comfort and protection. They are far less likely than goggles to fog over.

I liked the AO Safety quick fit.

Thinking about ordering some HEPA cartridges and wearing it to the store, the way things have been going,


----------



## Joe67

I've occasionally thought about getting motorcross goggles designed for the tear-offs. If I sprayed more often, I would.


----------



## Lightningboy65

Tear offs get expensive....you'd more than likely find yourself just wiping the googles a couple of times per hour. I tried tear offs on the FF respirator, and abandoned them for the quick occasional wipe down.


----------



## Holland

Lightningboy65 said:


> After a few years painting I started wearing good respirators (I was a bit stupid at first), and googles came not long afterward. A few years of that I went on to full face respirators, which I wore for the remainder of my career. I really recommend a full face respirator for comfort and protection. They are far less likely than goggles to fog over.
> 
> I liked the AO Safety quick fit.
> 
> Thinking about ordering some HEPA cartridges and wearing it to the store, the way things have been going,


Couldn't agree more, a good respirators is worth its weight in gold- especially during a global pandemic. 

I tried several types of goggles, but could not find one that remained clear after spraying a short while. It always became more difficult to see the longer I sprayed.

I thought about tear-offs, but never tried them. I've heard they distort the view too.


----------



## Joe67

Lightningboy65 said:


> Tear offs get expensive....you'd more than likely find yourself just wiping the googles a couple of times per hour. I tried tear offs on the FF respirator, and abandoned them for the quick occasional wipe down.


Probably right. Never priced them. Of course, at the top levels of motocross there are all of those things called "sponsors." Maybe the likes of Graco and Titan should be sponsoring people - giving away spray protection systems with the brand on them for marketing...

Uh, I guess as soon as painting becomes a spectator sport...


In the meantime I remain a break and wipe guy when spraying. I need more frequent breaks when spraying anyway. I'm always in the respirator and white-suit. Need to cool off and stay hydrated.


----------



## Lightningboy65

Joe67 said:


> Probably right. Never priced them. Of course, at the top levels of motocross there are all of those things called "sponsors." Maybe the likes of Graco and Titan should be sponsoring people - giving away spray protection systems with the brand on them for marketing...
> 
> Uh, I guess as soon as painting becomes a spectator sport...
> 
> 
> In the meantime I remain a break and wipe guy when spraying. I need more frequent breaks when spraying anyway. I'm always in the respirator and white-suit. Need to cool off and stay hydrated.


You should give a full face a try,if you haven't...keeps your entire face clean and is much more comfortable than a half face. And no goggles to mess with.


----------



## Joe67

Lightningboy65 said:


> You should give a full face a try,if you haven't...keeps your entire face clean and is much more comfortable than a half face. And no goggles to mess with.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Holland

Lightningboy65 said:


> You should give a full face a try,if you haven't...keeps your entire face clean and is much more comfortable than a half face. And no goggles to mess with.


How do you keep paint from collecting on the visor and making it hard to see?


----------



## Lightningboy65

Holland said:


> How do you keep paint from collecting on the visor and making it hard to see?


Same as with goggles...take it off and wipe down when needed. The face sheild is high grade plastic on any quality respirator....wipes down easily with a rag and does not easily scratch.


----------



## Holland

Lightningboy65 said:


> Holland said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you keep paint from collecting on the visor and making it hard to see?
> 
> 
> 
> Same as with goggles...take it off and wipe down when needed. The face sheild is high grade plastic on any quality respirator....wipes down easily with a rag and does not easily scratch.
Click to expand...

I believe the Ninja goggles and a high quality respirator is a better option. 

You never have to wipe wet (and drying) paint across a visor, because the line of sight is never obstructed. A visor will need to be wiped dozens of times on an average house, and the vision would always be slightly blocked to varying degrees.


----------



## Holland

.
Highly Recommended
.


----------



## Respec

Has anyone ever seen this product for overspray? I once saw an ad for what looks like a bike helmet that has a fan built into it that creates an air blade that blows down in front of your face blocking all overspray. It also could be used while wearing a respirator. It looked like it worked great, but I have never been able to find it to purchase.


----------



## Holland

Respec said:


> Has anyone ever seen this product for overspray? I once saw an ad for what looks like a bike helmet that has a fan built into it that creates an air blade that blows down in front of your face blocking all overspray. It also could be used while wearing a respirator. It looked like it worked great, but I have never been able to find it to purchase.


Are you serious, or trashing my thread?
If you're actually considering it, I would say that the fan motor would likely get fried from the overspray.


----------



## Holland

I ended up buying (9) more goggles so I can have in the future for myself and employees. 

What I like about them is that they are inexpensive enough to not worry about losing them (and they look very stylish while on the jobsite). 

Also, I never have to clean them, and I can always see out of them with 100% clarity.


----------



## Respec

Holland said:


> Are you serious, or trashing my thread?
> If you're actually considering it, I would say that the fan motor would likely get fried from the overspray.


It is a legitimate question. I was not trying to trash the thread. I once saw it in a video as a top innovative product. It appeared to work very well, although overspray in the long haul may be a problem as you stated. The fan is in the back of the helmet, so I guess depending on the amount of overspray, it may or may not become a problem. If there where pre-filters on it, that would probably solve the issue. I don't know enough about it because it was a video with a bunch of different innovative products, but didn't have links to any of the products.


----------



## Holland

Respec said:


> It is a legitimate question. I was not trying to trash the thread. I once saw it in a video as a top innovative product. It appeared to work very well, although overspray in the long haul may be a problem as you stated. The fan is in the back of the helmet, so I guess depending on the amount of overspray, it may or may not become a problem. If there where pre-filters on it, that would probably solve the issue. I don't know enough about it because it was a video with a bunch of different innovative products, but didn't have links to any of the products.


I've never heard of anything like that before, but I'll use anything that works and makes my job easier - still skeptical that it would work (for very long). Can't hear intonation through a computer monitor, so sometimes difficult to comprehend intent.


----------



## Lightningboy65

Holland said:


> I believe the Ninja goggles and a high quality respirator is a better option.
> 
> You never have to wipe wet (and drying) paint across a visor, because the line of sight is never obstructed. A visor will need to be wiped dozens of times on an average house, and the vision would always be slightly blocked to varying degrees.


On a high quality full face respirator, the face shield is high grade poly acrylic and made to be easily cleaned....they wipe off crystal clear within seconds. I spent years wearing one, and personally prefer it over any goggle. More comfort and protection, IMO.


----------



## Holland

Lightningboy65 said:


> On a high quality full face respirator, the face shield is high grade poly acrylic and made to be easily cleaned....they wipe off crystal clear within seconds. I spent years wearing one, and personally prefer it over any goggle. More comfort and protection, IMO.


To each their own. Whatever works.
I have cleaned many goggles while spraying, and prefer the Ninja goggles over any other face shield I have tried because they don’t need to be cleaned. Never need to stop to clean, can always see perfectly.


----------



## GBH2

Holland said:


> To each their own. Whatever works.
> I have cleaned many goggles while spraying, and prefer the Ninja goggles over any other face shield I have tried because they don’t need to be cleaned. Never need to stop to clean, can always see perfectly.


These goggles look pretty interesting - i've never seen them before. I have goggles with tear offs and full face respirators with tear offs but when spraying, for instance, large volumes of paint overhead on ceilings they get completely covered so fast that they are too much of a hassle to use.

Do these goggles still keep the paint out of your eyes even when spraying a bunch of ceilings with a .515 or .517, like going through 20 gallons in a couple of hours? 

Are they still effective when spraying solvent based materials?

Do they interfere with wearing a half-mask respirator like most goggles and glasses do?


----------



## alara592

I've always had a rough time with spray goggles. I pretty much just stayed away from them every time and ended up with tons of paint in my eyes. Not healthy at all!
I'm going to check these out and see how they work for me, I'll post back with an update after first use.


----------

